# High-energy breakfast promotes weight loss



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2018)

In patients with obesity and type 2 diabetes, a meal schedule that includes a high-energy breakfast promotes weight loss, improves diabetes and decreases the need for insulin, new research from Israel reports. The study results will be presented Saturday, March 17, at ENDO 2018, the 100th annual meeting of the Endocrine Society in Chicago, Ill.

"This study shows that, in obese insulin-treated type 2 diabetes patients, a diet with three meals per day, consisting of a big breakfast, average lunch and small dinner, had many rapid and positive effects compared to the traditional diet with six small meals evenly distributed throughout the day: better weight loss, less hunger and better diabetes control while using less insulin," said lead study author Daniela Jakubowicz, M.D., professor of medicine at Tel Aviv University.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/03/180318144831.htm

 "Our body metabolism changes throughout the day. A slice of bread consumed at breakfast leads to a lower glucose response and is less fattening than an identical slice of bread consumed in the evening."

Poppycock!  How, then, do they explain that I need 5 times as much insulin in the mornings than I do in the evenings? How long have we been telling people that you are more insulin-resistant in the mornings, hence carbs at breakfast can lead to high BG levels?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 19, 2018)

Oh dear.  How did they come to this result?  I want to see all the research papers in details & talk personally to everyone involved.  No, actually, I want them to do the whole thing again while I am there watching over the whole thing and taking notes.  Until that happens, I won't believe it ever happened.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 19, 2018)

Complete and utter balderdash. That goes against my experience, and , I imagine, everyone on the forum. It can’t be so different for Type 2s.


----------



## Amigo (Mar 19, 2018)

Actually, that theory fits for me! (Except I like a big breakfast, small lunch and big dinner!).


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Actually, that theory fits for me! (Except I like a big breakfast, small lunch and big dinner!).


There's always one...!


----------



## FM001 (Mar 19, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Poppycock!  How, then, do they explain that I need 5 times as much insulin in the mornings than I do in the evenings? How long have we been telling people that you are more insulin-resistant in the mornings, hence carbs at breakfast can lead to high BG levels?



5 times seems excessive Northie, I'm no more insulin resistant in a morning than later in the day, typical breakfast is 50 grams of carbs with the same amount of insulin for my evening meal.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 19, 2018)

A traditional diet of 6 small meals?  What's that supposed to mean.  It then says 6 small meals including 3 snacks.  I suspect part of the problem is people's definition of 'small.'


----------



## Amigo (Mar 19, 2018)

Northerner said:


> There's always one...!



I can run riot with the carbs on a morning northerner without too much damage but I become much more insulin resistant as the day progresses. I experience the lowest b/g rise of the day after a decent breakfast and am often lower than my waking level 2 hrs after brekky.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I can run riot with the carbs on a morning northerner without too much damage but I become much more insulin resistant as the day progresses. I experience the lowest b/g rise of the day after a decent breakfast and am often lower than my waking level 2 hrs after brekky.


Just goes to show that it takes all sorts!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 19, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Just goes to show that it takes all sorts!



A veritable medical enigma northie!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2018)

Amigo said:


> A veritable medical enigma northie!


I have them baffled too!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> A traditional diet of 6 small meals?  What's that supposed to mean.  It then says 6 small meals including 3 snacks.  I suspect part of the problem is people's definition of 'small.'



I wondered where the hell they'd got that info from - where is it traditional?  Anyway if it's only done cos someone started it way back in time (the usual interpretation of the word) it's about time they modernised!

It's sentences like that, that make me just stop reading and totally ignore anything else they may have said, since I strongly suspect they know diddly squat about diabetes!


----------



## Amigo (Mar 19, 2018)

When would you have time to do anything else with 6 small meals and snacks in between. It sounds like a cruise!


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 19, 2018)

I am sticking to my current routine, seems to be working for me fine. Thank you  very much.
When on earth could anyone fit 6 small meals in daily and snacks
Taking me 5 months to get out the snacking habit lol


----------



## Mark T (Mar 19, 2018)

I think the research may have originated in Hobbiton...


----------



## trophywench (Mar 19, 2018)

Oooh yes - like we all have a second breakfast and have hairy toes, of course.


----------



## Drummer (Mar 20, 2018)

Maybe the clue is in the outline - Type two and insulin - the six meals are to stop the insulin causing hypos as the poor type two typically staggers between high and low insulin resistance - I eat only twice a day, early and late, and need a low carb breakfast or I go high in late morning and then crashdive in the afternoons. With the 'healthy' option being cereal of some kind many type twos would be getting BG readings up and down like a fiddler's elbow.


----------



## Lanny (Mar 20, 2018)

Ah, Drummer. That sounded like me when I first went on insulin, 6 years ago: basically ate, a lesser or greater degree, all day. Then things got better & blood sugars evened out. So, I had less meals a day! I found the switchover to insulin very hard. But, got a handle on things. And things have gone astray again after being in hospital for 2 days last May 2017. But, I’m getting a handle on that now, too: almost halved the amount of Novorapid I used to take, at it’s peak, since recovering after hospital stay.


----------



## Bloden (Mar 20, 2018)

Benny G said:


> But I always eat 3 meals and at least 3 snacks every day. Isn't that normal?


I’d feel stuffed! I wouldn’t be able to eat the next meal, LOL.  It’s the ‘takes all sorts’ thread.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 20, 2018)

Before basal/bolus snacks were used to feed the insulin.  After being diagnosed I was on twice a day Humulin I and had my breakfast, mid morning snack, lunch, afternoon snack, evening meal, before bed snack.  I needed building up a bit though after diagnosis as I was like a skellington (well more than I am now).   I'm not sure what normal is but now, the insulin matches the carbs.  You can miss meals or have as many snacks as you want.  I may have 3 a day, I may not, it just depends.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 21, 2018)

I only eat breakfast around twice in a month. Just content with a blast of caffeine in the morning. I know it’s wrong, the gastrocolic reflex works best in the morning.


----------

